# Harrison Line



## Roland Fox (Apr 23, 2008)

I sailed on the ss Prospector in the year 1954, just wonder if there is anyone who sailed in this ship, because she was a good old vessel, she had a heart


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Roland. Welcome aboard, here's a couple of pic and info if you don't have already
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=104612
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18313


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada Roland . Enjoy the voyage . Regards Derek


----------



## geoffakelly (Oct 20, 2004)

I was on the author and adviser in the 90s hungry harrisons well they ended up with passengers on them (12) and the food was good..Europe central America/Caribbean


----------

